# SQ Tips?



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello I am getting into SQ sound big time and was wondering about front stage and rear fill. I have a audison amp and it is powering all 4 speakers right now but I have been told to bridge the front speakers and run the rears off the head unit. I was wondering what your opinions are on this.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like good advice. You may find, as many who chase sq do, that you will not want any rear fill. Experiment and decide for yourself. One other thing-you may want to post sq questions in another section of this forum. Many of those willing to help typically avoid any topic with "SPL" in it.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Your topic will be better covered in the mobile audio area... I'd like to suggest you report it and have it moved there... you will get more activity as your question is not SPL related


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

as a general rule around here most people will advise that you only need fronts and if you have rears they don't require external amplification- This is subjective and relative... I couldn't advise bridging your amp to just your fronts with out more info... what are they? how are the ran? what type of power can they handle? what type of power does the amp produce bridged/unbridged? what type of results are you looking for? you say you want SQ... what is your definition of SQ?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

NotTheDavel said:


> as a general rule around here most people will advise that you only need fronts and if you have rears they don't require external amplification- This is subjective and relative... I couldn't advise bridging your amp to just your fronts with out more info... what are they? how are the ran? what type of power can they handle? what type of power does the amp produce bridged/unbridged? what type of results are you looking for? you say you want SQ... what is your definition of SQ?


Bingo!!! X2^^^^


----------



## icu812 (Jan 12, 2009)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Hello I am getting into SQ sound big time and was wondering about front stage and rear fill. I have a audison amp and it is powering all 4 speakers right now but I have been told to bridge the front speakers and run the rears off the head unit. I was wondering what your opinions are on this.


depends on what your wanting as far as SQ goes
for me I like a true 3 way all up front ,subs in back but not so loud as to "localize the sound" of the subs.
you don't sit in a concert/hall / night club with your back turned to the musicians do you ?
although one of my first systems consisted of a center channel (single dash speaker in the middle)and rear fill (6X9's) in a 68 mustang and some cheap $25 amp with bass and treble controls. at the time I thought that it was all SQ LOL


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay how do I get this moved? Also it puts out bridged 180 by 2 and the front and rear speakers are polk momo's the fronts are able to take 120 watts rms. Here is the link
Polk Audio 6 1/2 in. MOMO Component Set w/ 1" Tweeters - MMC6500


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Hello I am getting into SQ sound big time and was wondering about front stage and rear fill. I have a audison amp and it is powering all 4 speakers right now but I have been told to bridge the front speakers and run the rears off the head unit. I was wondering what your opinions are on this.


What are your goals ?

Output or integrating the sound ?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I just want the best quality I can get without dumping loads of money. I want to be able to play anything out there and it sounds great. I understand that if the system is tuned for jazz, rock and all that rap will not hit like a mother but I dont want that. I want everything to be balanced.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I was asking the same questions about a year ago. If you want imaging like you can get at home with a good stereo then do the following:

Forget rear fill. A pair of tweeters and a pair of woofers in the front are all you need. 
Go active if you are going to mix and match drivers from different manufacturers. In this case get an HU capable of running active. The Clarion HU at newegg is $139 shipped. Or get a used or refurb DEH-P880PRS for $200-$250. Being able to adjust the crossover frequencies is important if you are going to mix and match. If you plan to buy an off the shelf component system then the drivers and crossovers will be matched.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I am planning on running a alpine 9887 for my head unit. I love alpine and will probably never go back to pioneer here is what I am planing on running.Final Decishion On System - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I use SQ Tips to clean my SEars


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Okay how do I get this moved? Also it puts out bridged 180 by 2 and the front and rear speakers are polk momo's the fronts are able to take 120 watts rms. Here is the link
> Polk Audio 6 1/2 in. MOMO Component Set w/ 1" Tweeters - MMC6500


Click the little icon to the left of your initial post that looks like an upside down yield sign with an explaination mark- that will report it- when you report it just request it be moved- hope we get you squared away


----------



## icu812 (Jan 12, 2009)

benny said:


> I use SQ Tips to clean my SEars


rmaolol:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ciaonzo (Feb 5, 2009)

snaimpally said:


> I was asking the same questions about a year ago. If you want imaging like you can get at home with a good stereo then do the following:
> 
> Forget rear fill. A pair of tweeters and a pair of woofers in the front are all you need.
> Go active if you are going to mix and match drivers from different manufacturers. In this case get an HU capable of running active. The Clarion HU at newegg is $139 shipped. Or get a used or refurb DEH-P880PRS for $200-$250. Being able to adjust the crossover frequencies is important if you are going to mix and match. If you plan to buy an off the shelf component system then the drivers and crossovers will be matched.


I couldn't agree more with this suggestion. All right on the money.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know... I am running rear fill right now. It's delayed and It added to the SQ in my opinion. It makes my car feel bigger acoustically.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> I don't know... I am running rear fill right now. It's delayed and It added to the SQ in my opinion. It makes my car feel bigger acoustically.


I actually think that's a good idea. Some may say it's not SQ, but that's just their opinion.

A car has so much fabric in it that it can often be kind of "dead" except for the nasty reflections from the windows.

A delayed set of speakers in the rear could add some ambience to make your car sound bigger.

I would actually do this before I ran rears for rear seat passengers. When I'm in the back of someone else's car I hate how I can only hear the 6x9 next to my head. I'd rather hear it all coming from the front. I actually enjoy sitting in the back seat of my car sometimes and listening to the stereo, haha


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> I just want the best quality I can get without dumping loads of money. I want to be able to play anything out there and it sounds great. I understand that if the system is tuned for jazz, rock and all that rap will not hit like a mother but I dont want that. I want everything to be balanced.


I have to disagree on this one... 
I have listen to the Image Dynamics Demo Car and let me tell you; when you listen to smooth jazz the sub blends very well with the midbass, when you listen to rock the sub seems to hit from the dash, and when you listen to Bass Mechanik's CD the car shakes like a MOFO and you get stuck in your seat on each bass line. 
All of that without touching anything - no bass knob... 

Setup is: 
Kenwood 2Din HU + DQXS 
1 Pair of ID Ultra Horns under the dash (1 x ID Q700.2)
1 Pair of ID X69 mids in the kicks (2 x ID Q700.2 bridge) 
1 Pair of IDmax 12 sealed (2 x ID Q1200.1) 

All I can say is HORNS ROCKS. DYNAMICS DYNAMICS DYNAMICS!!!!! 

Hope that helps, 
Kelvin


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> I have to disagree on this one...
> I have listen to the Image Dynamics Demo Car and let me tell you; when you listen to smooth jazz the sub blends very well with the midbass, when you listen to rock the sub seems to hit from the dash, and when you listen to Bass Mechanik's CD the car shakes like a MOFO and you get stuck in your seat on each bass line.
> All of that without touching anything - no bass knob...
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes Kelvin, except for the not dumping loads of money into it. What is the budget for this endeavor bigaudiofanatic? What equipment do you already have? SQ is literally THE most subjective thing. What sounds good to me may not sound good to you. Let's start with what you already have and between all of us try to help steer you into somemore equipment.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

My point was just that tuning a system "well" will suit most genre equally well: jazz, rock, techno or rap.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Depends on how loud you want the rears to be. Some just want ambient sound coming from the back and they mostly fade to the front. In that case, you're better off putting most of your power in the front. Otherwise, if your fade is roughly centered, keep it as is.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> My point was just that tuning a system "well" will suit most genre equally well: jazz, rock, techno or rap.


Sorry Kelvin. my misinterpretation. Was in and out of the computer room. I do agree that it shouldn't matter if you have your system set up right, what type of music you play.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> Sorry Kelvin. my misinterpretation. Was in and out of the computer room. I do agree that it shouldn't matter if you have your system set up right, what type of music you play.


Why? Not all music is recorded equally. Why shouldn't the nature of the recording matter?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

MarkZ said:


> Why? Not all music is recorded equally. Why shouldn't the nature of the recording matter?


Again sorry. I was generalizing. You can definitely have a system set up to sound good with specific types of music. But odds are if your set up is more than a head unit powering your factory speakers and a 1000 watt amp running two 15's, you can play about anything and it will sound good. Sure, some types of music will sound better but all music should sound good.

And more to the point regarding the recording process, If you are taking that into account, the system most likely has some sort of EQ. And odds are beyond that you are running presets so that you can alter the curve to correspond with what you need to get the specific recording to sound good.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> Again sorry. I was generalizing. You can definitely have a system set up to sound good with specific types of music. But odds are if your set up is more than a head unit powering your factory speakers and a 1000 watt amp running two 15's, you can play about anything and it will sound good. Sure, some types of music will sound better but all music should sound good.
> 
> And more to the point regarding the recording process, If you are taking that into account, the system most likely has some sort of EQ. And odds are beyond that you are running presets so that you can alter the curve to correspond with what you need to get the specific recording to sound good.


Yeah, I can dig that. I think a good system will usually ("usually" being the key word) do a good job with most pieces of music and most listening conditions. Thing is, there are so many tradeoffs you make when designing a system that it's IMPOSSIBLE for it to do everything optimally all at the same time. If it was possible, EVERYBODY would emulate that perfect setup. Or, at least, everybody with a Camry would emulate the optimal Camry configuration, and everyone with a Mustang would emulate the optimal Mustang configuration, etc.

But everyone's goals are different. And so I think a "good system" in that sense is one that achieves the end user's goals most effectively, even if that means it would be nonoptimal for other people's goals. And by "goals", I mean both listening preferences AND the musical content.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

amen brother. That gets forgotten a lot.


----------

